# Who IS Zipper T Bunny?



## bellionaire (Apr 8, 2016)

Does anyone have any theories regarding who wears the bunny suit for bunny day? I was a fan of the idea that it was Lyle; the dialogue of Zipper did seem to kind of fit with his character, and in a weird way it made sense that it would be him. But considering he's still in Tom Nook's on Bunny Day I guess that idea has been ruled out.

Anyone have any other theories as to who it could be?

(I'd like to think it was Shrunk, it's rather a shame it isn't).


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 8, 2016)

I think that it may be Booker. The reason why this is a logical idea is that both Zipper T Bunny and him have the same colored eyelids, purple. But than again as I think about it that is highly unlikely because Booker always stumbles over his words and can barley get a sentence out while Zipper can talk and sing just fine. Another person who may be a suspect is Phyllis, she has blueish purple eyelids, but Phyllis's eye are more rounder than Zipper T's eyes so all of these characters don't fit the profile.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Apr 10, 2016)

I thought it might be Tom Nook.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 10, 2016)

I always thought it was maybe old Tortimer hisself, but i cant say that was based on any hard evidence or anything lol.


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd like to think it was Phyllis


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 10, 2016)

Malaionus said:


> I'd like to think it was Phyllis



that probably makes the most sense when you compare the dialogue and attitudes.  who makes her do it, though???


----------



## Taj (Apr 10, 2016)

Zipper T Bunny is actually my mom


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 10, 2016)

theres a  blog post about this


----------



## N e s s (Apr 10, 2016)

It actually isn't Phyllis. I like to think of them as a character we still haven't met, but its possible of it being tortimer.


----------



## Locket (Apr 10, 2016)

Maybe its that one villager that you just can't find around your town...


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeah I'd like to think of them as a mystery person we've never met before... But, I wonder why they didn't just hire a real bunny to be the easter bunny o-o; would be better than suffocating in a fake bunny suit! Unless, it's a bunny in a Zipper bunny costume I guess xD

Just my thoughts on the subject!:
At first I thought it would be Tortimer, but then I looked on the Wiki :c and it says that Tortimer is usually seen in his regular spot when Zipper would come by... (prolly in another AC game, not ACNL). Tortimer is prolly still chilling on the islands as well when Zipper comes along to town in ACNL anyhow. D; Also, I don't think Tortimer would fit in the outfit, cos of his shell sadly.
As for Phyllis... I feel like her beak is too big for the bunny outfit as well... 

Nevertheless, it'd be fun to find out who Zipper actually is! Someday at least o:


----------



## FoxFeathers (Apr 11, 2016)

Springtrap. >8)


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 11, 2016)

I think he's just some cranky old human in a bunny suit who hates his job. lol


----------

